# موقع : طاقتنا الشمسية Our Solar Energy



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

طاقتنا الشمسية Our Solar Energy
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كتب ألكترونية وملفات​


----------



## زرقة السماء (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد ،، بارك الله فيك

لدي سؤال بسيط :ما هي اكثر الدول استغلالا للطاقة البديلة بشكل عام والطاقة الشمسية بشكل خاص ؟؟ هل هي امريكا باعتبارها أكثر صحراوية مقارنة بالدول الاوربية و دول شرق آسيا؟؟


----------



## نجمة السماء (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذه الكتب المفيدة


----------



## الألبانى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المشاركه الجميله التى يجب أن تكون ابحاث العالم متجه نحوه


----------



## سمير شربك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت جهودك د- محمد 
ودمت بعون الله سليما معافى 
وشكرا للموقع الرائع 
ودائما تتحفنا بالأفضل


----------



## م.م فادي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد 

لكن اغلبية لا تعمل بعد تحميلها 

ارجو رفعها لنا على المنتدى لنستفيد منها 

مع كل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

زرقة السماء قال:


> شكرا دكتور محمد ،، بارك الله فيك
> 
> لدي سؤال بسيط :ما هي اكثر الدول استغلالا للطاقة البديلة بشكل عام والطاقة الشمسية بشكل خاص ؟؟ هل هي امريكا باعتبارها أكثر صحراوية مقارنة بالدول الاوربية و دول شرق آسيا؟؟


 
المهندسة زرقة السماء 

وبارك الله فيك أختي في الله ..

الدول التي تستثمر الطاقة الشمسية وتطويرها للإستفادة منها هي على التوالي 
1- المانيا 
2- استراليا 
3- الجزائر 
4- الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
5- كندا 
6- بريطانيا 

في مجال محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وهي الأساس 

أرجو مراجعة الرابط 

Solar power stations by country


هذا بالنسبة للطاقة الشمسية 

أما بالنسبة لطاقة الرياح :

فهي 
1- الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
2-الهند
3- المانيا
4- فرنسا
5- اسبانيا 
6- بريطانيا
 7- الصين 
 8-الدانمارك
 9-ايطاليا 
10 البرتغال 

وهذا الرابط يوضح ذلك

Top 10 Countries Where Wind Turbines Are Used Most Efficiently – updated article with new information


إن إستخدام انواع الطاقة البديلة يعتمد على التقنيات الموجودة في تلك الدولة 
وتسخييرها في الإستفادة من جميع مصادر الطاقة المتجددة .. 

نعم موجودية الشمس تسهم في الإستغلال الأمثل للطاقة الشمسية 
إذا وجدت 
1- التقنية اللازمة لتصنيع الإجهزة والمعدات والخلايا 
2- الأيدي العاملة المتخصصة وخاصة في ال Photovoltaic System

ملحوظة : من الممكن إستيراد الأجهزة ولكن سيكون لها عمر إفتراضي لذا 

ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك** فتولى أنت جميع أمرك 

طبعا نحتاج إلى عاملين لنجاح الصناعة 

1- المواد الخام ( الشمس الرياح وهذه متوفرة في العالم العربي والإسلامي)
2- التقنية .. وهذه شحيحة أو معدومة 
3- الأيدي العاملة المتخصصة وهذه ليست متوفرة بالدرجة المطلوبة 

لذا علينا الإستثمار ( التشجيع والتعليم والتدريب ) في العاملين الثاني والثالث ..


أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الإيضاح .. 

شكري لك .. وإعتذاري على التأخر في الرد.

دُمتِ .. ودام ظلك.​


----------



## زرقة السماء (18 أكتوبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المهندسة زرقة السماء
> 
> وبارك الله فيك أختي في الله ..
> 
> ...




الشكر لك دكتور محمد أفدتني بكثرة و وضحت لي الكثير من الأمور .

كنت اتوقع السعودية المركز الأول عربيا في استغلال الطاقة الشمسية 

أفكر أن اكمل دراستي في مجال الطاقة البديلة لأسباب عدة منها ان ثروة البترول نافذة و انه تخصص ذا مستقبل كبير في الوطن العربي اذا ما تم ماستغلالة الاستغلال الأمثل.

دمت في عناية الرحمن


----------



## fatah667 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot brother


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك كنت ابحث عن زي ذي المواقع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud amat (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوة


----------

